
WW2, 3 Japanese planes mistook Yorktown for their own carrier and tried to land - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Yorktown_(CV-5)#Battle_of_the_Coral_Sea
======
vinnyglennon
[https://www.quora.com/In-WW2-was-there-any-case-of-a-
naval-a...](https://www.quora.com/In-WW2-was-there-any-case-of-a-naval-
aviator-coincidentally-landing-on-a-hostile-aircraft-carrier)

